# worms in cricket tank



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Any idea what this worm is? I was cleaning out my cricket tank and found these little worms crawling around in the bottom. are they dangerous to the crickets? should I throw them out or Can I feed them to my FBT? Frankly I'm a Little grossed out since they were found in what basically amounts to cricket poop.


















any ideas anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

They could be fly maggots, or larvae of some insect that got in to the cage, is that possible? If you arent sure, don't, especially if they are feeding on cricket poop. These worms seem to be the size of wax worms????


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Could be bug larve of some sort, there is a screen cover over the tank so it is not totally enclosed. but I doubt they are maggots. I find them all the time when I clean out the tank, usually not this many.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

In anycase, I wouldnt just cuase of the gross factor.


----------



## Rambo67 (Jun 12, 2006)

I dont remember the name of them, but i keep reptiles and find these in my cricket containers all the time. Apparently they eat dead/decomposing material and crap, and are supposedly harmless, ill post back when i can find out what theyre called.

Edit: I believe this is what they are 

http://www.deathonline.net/decomposition/corpse_fauna/beetles/hide.htm


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

there were a few of those beetles or some similar in the tank also. Hmmm... do they prey on the crickets?

I'm all grossed out too Cesar! UUUUgh creepy! I disposed of all the ones I found last night but I still wonder if they would be a good free food source for my lovely FBTs

Thanks again !


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rambo67 has it correct. They are dermestid beetle larva and feed on dead and dying crickets or other dry organic matters. 

Ed


----------

